# Dust Collectors for Power Carving



## whittler

Has anyone had any experience with the Tornado 1000 Dust Collector. http://smcenterprises.com/ . Looks like the cats meow, kinda pricey though. But is sure looks good on the advertisement


----------



## mbs

Not sure the type of carving you do but the ras 125 by festool does a very nice job at collecting dust. I did a review on it here


----------



## whittler

Rex Reitmayer

Well I just got mine and it is fantastic

Attn Power carvers: Trying to spread the word about a fantastic dust collector. I really hesitated about spending the money, but now that I have it, I don't regret it at all. It is all it says it is. I plan to use it to cut down on my rough out time by using a dremel tool with a typhoon coarse burr. So far it has really proved to be a good combination.

http://smcenterprises.com/


----------

